# Penn wants Re-Match With GSP This Summer



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

> For the past several days I have been reading statements made by St. Pierre and Greg Jackson about our fight on January 31. St. Pierre claims that he is “not a cheater” and that he and Greg Jackson will have “no problem with a rematch in the summer of 2009.” To the untrained eye the grease might not look like much, but every grappler knows the effect that it has. Being able to apply your submissions and sweeps or just being able to hold on to your opponent to defend yourself from being hit is absolutely critical! There is a reason why you are not allowed to put grease anywhere on your body except for the area around your eyes. Because of the grease applied to St.Pierre’s Body the Nevada State Athletic Commission’s executive director, Keith Kizer has stated that the Penn-St. Pierre fight “definitely wasn’t fair”. I hereby accept George St. Pierre and Greg Jackson’s challenge for a fight in the summer 2009. Lets call Dana now and set it up.
> 
> - BJ Penn


http://www.bjpenn.com/profiles/blogs/bj-penn-accepts-gsp-and-greg

The second fight was so one-sided that I just can't see Dana White or the Fertitta's giving the go-ahead for a third fight.

If it does happen I think it will have to come after Penn wins a few fights at Lightweight and even then he's still gonna have his work cut out convincing Dana.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Holy shit. BJ I swear I try to like you, but every time you open your mouth....


----------



## rickrolled (Feb 3, 2009)

this is very frustrating.. i dont understand how there can possible be a third fight... both bj's and gsp's primary focus should be defending their belts against the no.1 contender who have earned their sport.. i dont see the point of bj having a grudge and settling a score when guys like florian and alves who have worked so hard wait in the sidelines for their chance.. as much as i love bj i hope he fights florian next and florian wins.. after that bj can do all the smack talking and fantasy fights he wants instead of this nonsense.. i dont understand why ufc have the whole no.1 contender bull in place when they r just gonna ignore it to make some more money


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Holy shiiite it's Friggin Tito Vs. K-Sham all over again. Lets just hope BJ's career doesnt begin to falter and fall out of relevance anytime soon cause even though he's an utter moron i like to watch dude fight for sure.


----------



## Doronclister (Dec 28, 2008)

BJ/GSP 3=zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Kenflo, please destroy BJ


----------



## adude (Jul 5, 2006)

please no no no!!!! i really hope this blows over.. im much more interested in gsp and alves and penn and florian... i mean the whole world doesnt surround a bjpenn gsp fight..i mean there a fighers inline waiting for a title shot


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

wtf I thought he said hes quitting? now he wants a rematch again? ***** needs to make up his mind.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

It would be fun to see the betting odds if they had a rematch now. Other than that...


----------



## 39flat (Feb 6, 2009)

Does anyone find it strange how one sided the fight seemed? And how easily GSP was able to make BJ look like a goose? GSP is as honest as the day is long, but his statement regarding the tactic of wearing BJ down with the wrestling because he had "Boxers Shoulders" shows that his team is tacticly strong. I believe GSP's team is savvy enough to know exactly where to rub vasiline to nullify BJ's strengths, which is his butterfly gaurd, I didn't see BJ manage to get his legs up near GSP's ears whilst in the gaurd much at all, which could have been due to a lack of traction on GSP's skin. (only reply with sensible answers please, no GSP's my hero or BJ's my hero crap)


----------



## The Finisher (Mar 23, 2008)

BJ is such a warrior.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

39flat said:


> Does anyone find it strange how one sided the fight seemed? And how easily GSP was able to make BJ look like a goose? GSP is as honest as the day is long, but his statement regarding the tactic of wearing BJ down with the wrestling because he had "Boxers Shoulders" shows that his team is tacticly strong. I believe GSP's team is savvy enough to know exactly where to rub vasiline to nullify BJ's strengths, which is his butterfly gaurd, I didn't see BJ manage to get his legs up near GSP's ears whilst in the gaurd much at all, which could have been due to a lack of traction on GSP's skin. (only reply with sensible answers please, no GSP's my hero or BJ's my hero crap)


You mean rubber guard not butterfly guard. The butterfly guard is where both feet are tucked in near your opponents thighs/groin.

And actually, it wasn't the right place to put the vaseline necessarily for this type of guard. Nurse put it in the middle of his back for the most part. And friction in the rubber guard is concentrated more on the sides of ones torso and back.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I highly doubt that this fight will happen. 

The only way I see something coming out of this is if GSP loses his title this year and then they agree to have a fight simply because Penn thinks he deserves a re-match and wants redemption. Even then, it will not be a title fight. 

I really don't see a point. Of course Penn is not going to back down but at the same time, I just don't see Dana White putting this on. Especially if nobody wants to see a GSP/Penn 3. I sure as shit don't! 

I'm going to sound like a broken record but I really hope that BJ refocuses himself and stays in the LW division where he belongs.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> You mean rubber guard not butterfly guard. The butterfly guard is where both feet are tucked in near your opponents thighs/groin.
> 
> And actually, it wasn't the right place to put the vaseline necessarily for this type of guard. Nurse put it in the middle of his back for the most part. And friction in the rubber guard is concentrated more on the sides of ones torso and back.


My friend you have no idea what the rubber gaurd is do you?

Your both wrong on this occasion because the rubber gaurd is when you pull your leg up the opponents back and behind their neck with your opposite arm which isolates the opponents neck head and usualy one of their forearms. Thus preventing the oppnents from posturing up or atleast lessening the amount of damage that they able to inflict upon you.

Basicly this is what the rubber aurd looks like at its base position commonly refered to as "Mission Control"









Hear it is from another angle (For some reason this picture wont show up so youll have to click the link)

http://lh3.ggpht.com/_dPvJMlb-u2E/R_4CawOxydI/AAAAAAAACpE/o2MfIxu56eU/DSCF0454.JPG


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Sure lets make it happen...... in MONTREAL !!!!!!!!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

39flat said:


> Does anyone find it strange how one sided the fight seemed? And how easily GSP was able to make BJ look like a goose? GSP is as honest as the day is long, but his statement regarding the tactic of wearing BJ down with the wrestling because he had "Boxers Shoulders" shows that his team is tacticly strong. I believe GSP's team is savvy enough to know exactly where to rub vasiline to nullify BJ's strengths, which is his butterfly gaurd, I didn't see BJ manage to get his legs up near GSP's ears whilst in the gaurd much at all, which could have been due to a lack of traction on GSP's skin. (only reply with sensible answers please, no GSP's my hero or BJ's my hero crap)


My god, watch the first round - BEFORE the Vaseline. BJ's butterfly guard didn't work because of GSP's posturing.

Toxic, how mad are you that BJ is saying this? The Vaseline incident was unfortunate, but this is just stupid. BJ needs to get a new camp or just stay in HI with his yes-men. And next time (god, I hope there isn't one) remember to wear some damn ankle tape or something, because let's face it, if your plan was to work for submissions off your back, you'd think you'd have worn it already...


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> My friend you have no idea what the rubber gaurd is do you?
> 
> Your both wrong on this occasion because the rubber gaurd is when you pull your leg up the opponents back and behind their neck with your opposite arm which isolates the opponents neck head and usualy one of their forearms. Thus preventing the oppnents from posturing up or atleast lessening the amount of damage that they able to inflict upon you.
> 
> ...


Not trying to be a dick cos I don't practice BJJ but isn't mission control where you have your other foot on your opponents hip aswell. Nice post otherwise though.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Bazza89 said:


> Not trying to be a dick cos I don't practice BJJ but isn't mission control where you have your other foot on your opponents hip aswell. Nice post otherwise though.


To be honest im not sure whether or not the foot needs to be on hip ill have to look at that. I havent done much BJJ only a few months worth to be honest and weve never practiced the rubber gaurd at all this is just what ive gathered from listening to Rogan speak and watching to Eddie Bravo vids.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just read about this a few minutes ago. As much as I like BJ's "determination", I see no reason for him to try and fight GSP again. He's such a great LW and needs to focus on being a LW for the rest of his career. Unless he can gain a good 20-25 pounds of muscle, I don't see him pulling a win over GSP.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Dana: "Sorry Alves, we're letting a LW who just got destroyed and couldn't answer the bell take your WW Title Shot."

Alves: "Really?"

Dana: "No, not really, thats a ******* stupid idea."

------------------

Dana: "BJ, get your ass to LW and fight someone you actually can beat."

BJ: "But, but, but...ok."


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I really hope they don't trip to pimp this as UFC 100.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Jesus H. Christ on a popsicle stick. We have to go through all this shit again?!?

If this does happen they damn well better make this a true Thunderdome cage match- no round breaks, spikes on the cage, a very large hammer, plus chainsaw but no rubberband boomerang thingys. Two man enter one man leave...even Tina Turner knows that shit.

Bruce Buffer:









GSP:









^^^^Oh look BJ finally got GSP's back!! :thumb02:


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

If BJ's plan was to sub him using his rubber guard he would have worn ankle supports and knee sleeves. I can't believe BJ is saying this because in his heart he has to know that he got smashed and for him to be competitive with GSP he would have to be in GREAT shape, which he never will be and even if he is in GREAT shape he would still lose, he would just be more competitive. No way this fight actually happens. These guys just don't fight enough per year to have this fight happen again. Remember last time something like this happened? Tito and Ken? Remember what happened when they did the fight again? I would expect similar results....


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

why would dana have this fight knowing that if penn wins, he'll retire both the LW and WW belts?


----------



## CCYP1 (Feb 2, 2009)

He's gonna retire after Kenflo beats him.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

CCYP1 said:


> He's gonna retire after Kenflo beats him.


THIS!, Can you imagine going out of the UFC by loosing to GSP, KenFLo and then GSP again. Way to go BJ!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> My god, watch the first round - BEFORE the Vaseline. BJ's butterfly guard didn't work because of GSP's posturing.
> 
> Toxic, how mad are you that BJ is saying this? The Vaseline incident was unfortunate, but this is just stupid. BJ needs to get a new camp or just stay in HI with his yes-men. And next time (god, I hope there isn't one) remember to wear some damn ankle tape or something, because let's face it, if your plan was to work for submissions off your back, you'd think you'd have worn it already...



All I can think is facepalm,


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't think BJ really wants a rematch, he's not that stupid. To me he's just acting proud in front of his people and fans but somewhere in his mind he knows he got owned and would get his ass kicked 9/10 times against GSP.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

reminds me of pulver vs. faber 2....


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

Wouldn't mind seeing it. I hope getting dominated makes Penn actually apply himself. He needs to be told to train, and hard.


----------



## MAV85 (Feb 24, 2007)

*BJ should retire!*

He's not very smart...why the hell would you say that he planned to retire after he beat St.Pierre.
He got beat on the feet.....if St. Pierre was afraid of the submission, he wouldn't have taken him down!
He is NEVER going to beat GSP!

I'm tired of him crying about everything..maybe if hadn't taken those days off or started training soon....I don't see why he would get tired so quickly...this is your full time job! then again he doesn't need the money, but the point is..if you want to be the best you have to train to beat the best! GSP is a beast....you think you can train for him in the comfort of your home???

He should retire, if he doesn't want to fight anymore he should be released from his contract. he is becoming a liability as he is tying up to weight class and is a high risk for not honoring his contract....the UFC needs to put its foot down! or this will happen over and over again. Where is he going to fight? in Affliction or DREAM, who the hell fighting over there in his weight class? NO ONE!!! Randy Couture is to blame for this! He wouldn't honor his contract because he wanted to fight FEDOR, and he got what he deserved an ass whooping by a novice! 

and the greasing thing is bull shit! and it's not in the rules!but it shouldn't be done....it shouldn't even be allowed int the ring PERIOD!!! so if GSP was so greasy, why was he able to hold BJ down...I'd assume that vaseline would rub onto BJ s body and make his "legendary" take down defense and ability to stand up from any position more effective...so if anyone had the advantage..it would be BJ.
NUFF said....defend the light weight title or retire!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I dont think its a good idea, on top of the fact BJ got manhandled could you imagine if BJ caught GSP, GSP would have everything to lose in this fight everything he has done in the sport would get blamed on grease.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The worst thing about this is, they probably would give BJ another title shot. That is true, true sad thing about all of this.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I dont think its a good idea, on top of the fact BJ got manhandled could you imagine if BJ caught GSP, GSP would have everything to lose in this fight everything he has done in the sport would get blamed on grease.


Geez, that would be terrible. BJ subs GSP via triangle choke and the whole world shits a brick.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MAV85 said:


> Where is he going to fight? in Affliction or DREAM, who the hell fighting over there in his weight class? NO ONE!!!



Uhm what? There are no good lightweights in Japan? I would say more than 1/2 the top 10 LW's in the world fight in Japan there are actually harder fights for him and more of them in Japan than in the UFC,


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

BJ this is unnessecary. I guess he didn't like Greg and GSP calling him out and saying that they can do a rematch but BJ needs to fight at 155.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Jesus H Christ I hope it happens. I hope GSP wears a rash guard too. And possibly binds one of his hands ala "Red Belt". I hope it happens so much because GSP will ******* DESTROY BJ again. Then we can have all of this over with and the BJ nut huggers will finally STFU about this whole "GSP IS CHEATORZ OMFG WAHWAHWAHWAH" Im sick of it. GSP will beat BJ into ******* retirement.



> Geez, that would be terrible. BJ subs GSP via triangle choke and the whole world shits a brick.


Wont happen. GSP will shatter BJs legs with his roided/greased neck muscles.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey, if I were BJ and knew I would get another unmerited title shot, I'd ask for a title shot rematch too. I guess I don't blame the guy for that.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It would be intersting though to see if BJ would still want the rematch if GSP lost to Alves.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

good point, I'm some how doubting he would


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't wait till you guys are begging for a rematch when the Athletic Commission disqualifies GSP for greasing and gives BJ the belt...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> I can't wait till you guys are begging for a rematch when the Athletic Commission disqualifies GSP for greasing and gives BJ the belt...


BJ never even filed a formal complaint much less an injunction to have the fight overturned.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dude there was no where near enough vaseline to DQ GSP.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Idiot BJ fans get so uptight when I say that he would get a title shot if he asked for it, even if he did nothing.

Note, idiot BJ fans, I'm not hating on the guy...if anything I'm hating on Dana and the UFC for giving BJ multiple undeserving title shots.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> BJ never even filed a formal complaint much less an injunction to have the fight overturned.


I'm pretty sure he did:
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/51120-b-j-penn-files-complaint-against-georges-st-pierre.html

The complaint alleges that "Georges St. Pierre's corner knowingly and illegally used Vaseline on his body to gain an unfair advantage" I'm pretty sure if the Commission agrees, they disqualify the offender = BJ wins
But if they determine the application was accidental, but could have affected the outcome = No Contest
And finally, accidental and didn't affect the outcome = uphold GSP's win.



TraMaI said:


> Dude there was no where near enough vaseline to DQ GSP.


I'm not saying they should, but if its true that Kizer said that GSP had an unfair advantage, it sounds to me like its possible.



Alex_DeLarge said:


> Idiot BJ fans get so uptight when I say that he would get a title shot if he asked for it, even if he did nothing.
> 
> Note, idiot BJ fans, I'm not hating on the guy...if anything I'm hating on Dana and the UFC for giving BJ multiple undeserving title shots.


I am a big BJ fan, sometimes to the point of saying stupid things! But I do agree with this, This fight should have at least waited till BJ beat Florian and GSP beat Alves, the only time you should have a champ move out his weight class is to avoid title fights against Patrick Cote and Thales Leites...

But that doesn't change the fact that something happened during the fight that could have given one fighter an unfair advantage, and I think that fact alone demands a fair rematch.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> they disqualify the offender = BJ wins



No way, at best it would be rules a No Contest. Bj got his face hammered into the mat and dominated the fight for ZERO seconds!!! No way BJ can be declared the winner. You think this is controversy, if BJ is declared the winner there will be riots.


----------



## donttouchthat (Dec 31, 2006)

While I do agree that the fight was one-sided and the next fight may go quite the same; who are the potential contenders after Florian and Alves that would draw bigger numbers then Penn vs GSP 3? Although many of you claim you wouldn't be interested in the fight, I'm sure almost all of you would tune in to see it, whether it be because BJ hyped the fight by talking crap, or because you believe he actually has a shot. Unless the UFC signs a big name WW or LW, I don't see too much of a problem with having them go at it again (should they both win their next bouts) simply because of lack of competition in their divisions.


----------



## somethingclever (Apr 8, 2007)

70seven said:


> No way, at best it would be rules a No Contest. Bj got his face hammered into the mat and dominated the fight for ZERO seconds!!! No way BJ can be declared the winner. You think this is controversy, if BJ is declared the winner there will be riots.


I agree, the fans at the upcoming event in montreal would tear that place apart!! I'm just saying with the commissioner talking like that, its possible...


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

GSP should fight A.Silva. 

Let Alves kick the shit out of BJ.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

somethingclever said:


> I am a big BJ fan, sometimes to the point of saying stupid things! But I do agree with this, This fight should have at least waited till BJ beat Florian and GSP beat Alves, the only time you should have a champ move out his weight class is to avoid title fights against Patrick Cote and Thales Leites...
> 
> But that doesn't change the fact that something happened during the fight that could have given one fighter an unfair advantage, and I think that fact alone demands a fair rematch.


Even if he beat Florian that's still not enough to get another title shot at WW.

Let's do the math. He did nothing to earn a title shot against GSP before. Beating Florian would twice as less the merit as last time. 

Homeboy doesn't deserve the shot and would, once again, hold back the WW division with his over-babied, selfish, delusional antics.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> My friend you have no idea what the rubber gaurd is do you?
> 
> Your both wrong on this occasion because the rubber gaurd is when you pull your leg up the opponents back and behind their neck with your opposite arm which isolates the opponents neck head and usualy one of their forearms. Thus preventing the oppnents from posturing up or atleast lessening the amount of damage that they able to inflict upon you.
> 
> ...


Thats a great shot.

Clearly demonstrating that BJ was never able to secure his arm into that position.

Here his is trying to isolate the head/arm:










But GSP clearly is countering this... he starts to force his other arm back in:










GSP gets his arm in, then immediate starts to create space... leaning with his forearm against BJ:










Then he pushes through with his legs:











BJ is still trying to get to mission control, he not letting go of his leg... but there is just too much space... and he cant stop GSP from posturing up.











BJ simply cannot keep GSP there... and it has NOTHING to do with being slick... and everything to do with GSP countering his attempts to getting mission control by continuously slipping his other arm back in and using his forearm and legs to create space...

here GSP has BOTH arms in... and BJ is holding on for dear life... cause if lets go, GSP is gonna posture up and there is nothing he can do about it.


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

^^Money post.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> My god, watch the first round - BEFORE the Vaseline. BJ's butterfly guard didn't work because of GSP's posturing.
> 
> Toxic, how mad are you that BJ is saying this? The Vaseline incident was unfortunate, but this is just stupid. BJ needs to get a new camp or just stay in HI with his yes-men. And next time (god, I hope there isn't one) remember to wear some damn ankle tape or something, because let's face it, if your plan was to work for submissions off your back, you'd think you'd have worn it already...


If they greased between rounds, whos to say they didn't do it before the fight :dunno: not saying they did but its possible. IT def happened and def shouldn't have. I understand why BJ wants another fight, i don't know if he will win he may be dominated again. BUT with a controversy like this why not let them fight again and just make sure there is NOTHING at the end of the fight that could be controversial.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

somethingclever said:


> I'm pretty sure he did:
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/51120-b-j-penn-files-complaint-against-georges-st-pierre.html
> 
> The complaint alleges that "Georges St. Pierre's corner knowingly and illegally used Vaseline on his body to gain an unfair advantage" I'm pretty sure if the Commission agrees, they disqualify the offender = BJ wins
> ...


Do a little looking into it BJ merely sent the NSAC a letter requesting they look into the matter and the NSAC has even stated that he never filed a formal complaint, Walker posted it somewhere in the BJ Penn files a complaint thread but Im not going to look for it.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

jasonc84 said:


> I understand why BJ wants another fight, i don't know if he will win he may be dominated again. BUT with a controversy like this why not let them fight again and just make sure there is NOTHING at the end of the fight that could be controversial.


I can see why BJ wants another shot TBH, just to leave no doubt in his mind who the better man was. That being said (and his is coming from a huge Penn fan) I don't want him to get another shot because it's just not fair on the contenders at LW and WW, he shouldn't have even got the first one really.

I think it needs to be investigated and GSP's corner should be punished accordingly and hopefully that would be the end of it. I'd like GSP to come out and apologise for his corners errors but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen so whatever.

Penn's getting a lot of hate for wanting another fight but to be fair, I don't think he came out and asked for it until GSP started talking shit saying he was making excuses and claiming he'd fight him with a rashguard on.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> I can see why BJ wants another shot TBH, just to leave no doubt in his mind who the better man was. That being said (and his is coming from a huge Penn fan) I don't want him to get another shot because it's just not fair on the contenders at LW and WW, he shouldn't have even got the first one really.
> 
> I think it needs to be investigated and GSP's corner should be punished accordingly and hopefully that would be the end of it. I'd like GSP to come out and apologise for his corners errors but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen so whatever.
> 
> Penn's getting a lot of hate for wanting another fight but to be fair, I don't think he came out and asked for it until GSP started talking shit saying he was making excuses and claiming he'd fight him with a rashguard on.


I say they both Defend their belts, then they fight each other again. No title on the line just a fight to prove who is the better man. BJ claims he wanted the win of GSP not just for the WW title but for the win so maybe he'd go for that. Dunno what the UFC will do though. After all this press i think a 3rd fight would still sell because its gotten even more attention and even more people would watch to see if GSP won because he "cheated" or if BJ can win this next one.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> If they greased between rounds, whos to say they didn't do it before the fight :dunno: not saying they did but its possible. IT def happened and def shouldn't have. I understand why BJ wants another fight, i don't know if he will win he may be dominated again. BUT with a controversy like this why not let them fight again and just make sure there is NOTHING at the end of the fight that could be controversial.


You know they are checked for this before the fight, right?


----------



## burke_p (Oct 15, 2007)

BJ by murderrrrr.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

If BJ defends against Ken-flo, and GSP defends against Alves, I have no problem with it. 

Caveat: Make it non-title. BJ had his chance at holding both belts. Now, it's pride on the line. 

Set it up for UFC 100.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

"There is a reason why you are not allowed to put grease anywhere on your body except for the area around your eyes."

That's a false statement of the Neveda rules. He's mischaracterized the rules.


----------



## BrandonBeninato (Jan 30, 2009)

Why must we watch BJ get his ass kicked again?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

BJ is so good at getting fights he doesn't deserve...its crazy. BJ is gonna get another huge payday for a superfight right after he got schooled in the previous one he didn't deserve. Amazing! I've got to learn how to make excuses for my sh*tty performances like BJ.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

Does any of this really surprise anyone? BJ needed an excuse. He's just lucky that GSP's cornerman messed up. He can blame it on the vaseline, but it was wiped off and was never enough to make GSP dominate him like that. 

UFC would be foolish to let this fight happen. Perhaps in another year. For now, like has been said....Let them both fight in their own weight class


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

It'll be a close fight the third time around, I mean the second fight was so close..... o wait that was Karo vs Kim wrong fight. Never mind it was like a Canadian beating a dead horse for 4 rounds.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

To the childish person that Neg Repped me but is too immature to leave yoru name, please let me know so I can give you Pos Rep for making me laugh so hard. The infamous "hey its me again" :thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

ROCKBASS ignore it. Idiot BJ fans think they're accomplishing something by "negative repping" someone on here. It's their stradegy to bullshit themselves further from the truth.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> My friend you have no idea what the rubber gaurd is do you?
> 
> Your both wrong on this occasion because the rubber gaurd is when you pull your leg up the opponents back and behind their neck with your opposite arm which isolates the opponents neck head and usualy one of their forearms. Thus preventing the oppnents from posturing up or atleast lessening the amount of damage that they able to inflict upon you.
> 
> ...


And Penn was trying to work both the Rubber Guard and the high guard. In what way am I wrong?


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh man I wish BJ would just move on geez! His antics are becoming annoying and i'm getting tired of hearing anything he says because all he does is spit garbage out of his mouth all the time.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow. I didn't know they had come to an agreement yet.

But since they have. I can say that this will pretty much prove nothing other than that St. Pierre will once again dominate and this time it will probably be even more violent.

Although I do think BJ should retire, if he does lose this time, it's not a good way to go out


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd look forward to a rematch if that were going to be the case, which I suspect it would.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

Didn't BJ himself already state the grease had nothing to do with the outcome of the fight?


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

diablo5597 said:


> Didn't BJ himself already state the grease had nothing to do with the outcome of the fight?


BJ says a lot of things


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

southpaw447 said:


> BJ says a lot of things


and speaks a LOT of crap..


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Oh man...and other news in the MMA world. :confused02:


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

First of all I'm a huge BJ fan, but I really don't want to see this fight again. However, if BJ wants to pursue it, that's his prerogative, with one caveat. He has to relinquish the LW belt and go up to WW full time.




Clivey said:


> wtf I thought he said hes quitting? now he wants a rematch again? ***** needs to make up his mind.


No he said he thought he might have retired had he BEATEN GSP. He wanted to pull a Rocky Marciano.



MAV85 said:


> Where is he going to fight? in Affliction or DREAM, who the hell fighting over there in his weight class?


There are a bunch of big fights for him in Dream, I don't know what your talking about. He could rematch Gomi, fight Aoki, GZ, Alvarez, etc.



somethingclever said:


> I can't wait till you guys are begging for a rematch when the Athletic Commission disqualifies GSP for greasing and gives BJ the belt...





somethingclever said:


> I'm not saying they should, but if its true that Kizer said that GSP had an unfair advantage, it sounds to me like its possible.


Kizer also said that there are only a couple of circumstances where a fight could be overturned after the fact and that this wasn't one of them.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Emericanaddict said:


> My friend you have no idea what the rubber gaurd is do you?
> 
> Your both wrong on this occasion because the rubber gaurd is when you pull your leg up the opponents back and behind their neck with your opposite arm which isolates the opponents neck head and usualy one of their forearms. Thus preventing the oppnents from posturing up or atleast lessening the amount of damage that they able to inflict upon you.
> 
> Basicly this is what the rubber aurd looks like at its base position commonly refered to as "Mission Control"











Looks like a good rubber guard picture to me, what does it matter if the other foot is on the hip or not? It is made for not letting your opponent posture up and not using all your arm strength to hold him down. I hate MISSION CONTROL its such a rogan-Bravo term. That guy could be using his heel to hit his opponents kidneys also.
)


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't care if you neg rep me, both BJ nuthuggers and haters know this is true: BJ is a shameless drama queen. It's all about BJ, BJ, BJ. BJ has a serious case of "little man's complex."

His brown nosing trainers are pathetic too. They kiss his a** and let him slack off training for five straight days. Thumbs down to CBJ Penn ("crybaby J" Penn).


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I hope they make this re-match so I can go and watch BJ get his face smashed in again.

The reality is BJ got his a** whipped in every facet of the fight.

He was controlled in the clinch, beaten in the stand-up, worked over on the ground and was sucking wind after the first round. It was so funny watching his corner fan him with a palm frond.

BJ can drivel on about greasing all he wants. Technically the rules may have been broken. 

The reality is so little vaseline could have been transferred that it is not reasonable to conclude it affected the outcome of the fight.

BJ was outclassed on the 31st and nothing is going to change by the summer.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

BJ has to either relinquish the lightweight belt or at least fight a top welterweight contender before he fights GSP again IMO.

I seriously am not interested in watching him fight GSP again. I already hate rubber matches and GSP is 2-0 so it's not even a rubber match.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

bj is the biggest idiot in all of MMA.Dana will never let a third fight happen considering what a one sided beatdown ufc 94 was.BJ should shut his stupid mouth and forget about fighting at WW.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Jesus H Christ I hope it happens. I hope GSP wears a rash guard too. And possibly binds one of his hands ala "Red Belt". I hope it happens so much because GSP will ******* DESTROY BJ again. Then we can have all of this over with and the BJ nut huggers will finally STFU about this whole "GSP IS CHEATORZ OMFG WAHWAHWAHWAH" Im sick of it. GSP will beat BJ into ******* retirement.
> 
> 
> 
> Wont happen. GSP will shatter BJs legs with his roided/greased neck muscles.


Whoever negged me for this and just left "it's me again" is a moron. The post was obviously a joke. Next time leave your name so i can return the favor huh?

EDIT: HAHAHA I got like 3 positive reps off this. Thanks for offsetting that dude :thumbsup:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

On the other hand, I think if BJ wants a rematch he wont have to fight people to get it unless for some crazy reason the NSAC overturns something, which I'm fairly positive they wont.


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

Does anyone out there actually have any interest in seeing GSP-Penn 3? As far as I'm concerned, the "rivalry" is over. I actually question if Penn could hang with any of the top-tier WWs (Alves, Fitch, etc.). A few years ago perhaps, but now, I'm not so sure. 

The only reason I would want to see GSP-Penn 3 is so BJ can hype the fact that GSP greased in their last fight, only to get dominated once again.

Also, since GSP allegedly has a history of greasing, then why is this the first we've heard about it? Why has no other fighter he's beaten via greasing brought this fact up before? I'm sure this has already been brought up, but if someone could provide a valid answer to this question I would love to hear it.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

"cry baby jay" penn has lost all credibility. He won three straight fights convincingly at LW, captured the crown, then defended it against the previous champ. 

But with the brutal beatdown he was served by GSP, he's lost all that juice and then some. He's basically a small, fat, out of shape wanna-be welterweight at this point. 

He did a good job of selling the fight, but he's destroyed his reputation in the process. It's the classic case of over selling and under delivering. 

He should be forced to wear a sign whenever he goes out in public reading: "I'm GSP's Bitch!" until he wins another fight.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Im fkn sick of Penn. 

You know in south park where they have a vote for class president in kindergarden and Philmore loses and starts crying....that's BJ Penn in a nutshell.

BJ Penn is as fkn big headed as Tito, he keeps talking up a fight that he simply can't win, GSP is too good. 

BJ is a fantastic fighter at 155, the best in the world, bar none (yes better then Shinya), but if he keeps bitching about GSP and this shit then Kenny is gonna lay a serious ass whooping on him....i thought Kenny had the best chance at beating BJ then anyone else in the world and now with this shit it's looks like the makings of a new champion


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

dvonfunk said:


> Does anyone out there actually have any interest in seeing GSP-Penn 3? As far as I'm concerned, the "rivalry" is over. I actually question if Penn could hang with any of the top-tier WWs (Alves, Fitch, etc.). A few years ago perhaps, but now, I'm not so sure.
> 
> The only reason I would want to see GSP-Penn 3 is so BJ can hype the fact that GSP greased in their last fight, only to get dominated once again.
> 
> Also, since GSP allegedly has a history of greasing, then why is this the first we've heard about it? Why has no other fighter he's beaten via greasing brought this fact up before? I'm sure this has already been brought up, but if someone could provide a valid answer to this question I would love to hear it.


It'd be sweet to see Penn fight fitch. I think Fitch would beat him. He has a significant size/reach advantage adn I dont think he could sub him either. Fitch is damn near unsubable haha


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Robopencil said:


> And Penn was trying to work both the Rubber Guard and the high guard. In what way am I wrong?


Sorry for some reason I thought you were explaing the butterfly gaurd as the rubber my mistake my friend sorry about that. I just read your post wrong.


----------



## dafunguru (Dec 3, 2008)

Hmm....does anyone know when GSP's men put the vaseline on him. I'm pretty sure it wasn't the entire fight....


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

vasoline didnt help pierre take BJ down at will and theres no way bJ is gonna sub george anyway, if their was a 3rd fight it would be more of the same, I wouldnt even pay to see it and I always pay to see both of them fight everytime either one is on a card but not fight #3, just not interested


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

jcal said:


> vasoline didnt help pierre take BJ down at will and theres no way bJ is gonna sub george anyway, if their was a 3rd fight it would be more of the same, I wouldnt even pay to see it and I always pay to see both of them fight everytime either one is on a card but not fight #3, just not interested


When your an as accomplished BJJ player as Penn is there is always a chance for a sub. Not saying he would have subbed GSP, but to say there is no way a he could do it, is just stupid.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> When your an as accomplished BJJ player as Penn is there is always a chance for a sub. Not saying he would have subbed GSP, but to say there is no way a he could do it, is just stupid.


I didnt say there was no way I just said he aint gonna do it,lets face it GSP is way to dominant at that weight for BJ, He dominated him in such a outstanding fashion, I could not ever see bj give pierre any problems anymore. And for the record up until recently BJ was always my fav fighter and he still is at lightweight but at mw its all gsp plus there are other middleweights who would beat bj imo. I hate to say it but that was one of the most 1 sided beatdowns ive ever seen in a title fight, i personally dont think vasoline or no vasoline would have made the difference. BJ did much better job in their first fight ,I still give that win to BJ but he couldnt sub pierre in that fight either and there was no vasoline issue in that one.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

GSP is a WW, not a MW 


but i agree with you. There was no way in that fight that BJ was going to sub GSP. He was gassed midway through the second and just laid there taking a beating.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, he did. *sighs at the beautiful memory*


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

I hope kenflo just retires this overrated piece of shit.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

jcal said:


> theres no way bJ is gonna sub george anyway





jcal said:


> I didnt say there was no way


:confused02:


----------



## pho3nixxx (Feb 1, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> "cry baby jay" penn has lost all credibility. He won three straight fights convincingly at LW, captured the crown, then defended it against the previous champ.
> 
> But with the brutal beatdown he was served by GSP, he's lost all that juice and then some. He's basically a small, fat, out of shape wanna-be welterweight at this point.
> 
> ...


straight up, couldn't of typed it better..:thumb02:


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

I would much rather see him have a rematch with Fitch than a rematch with Penn


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

TraMaI said:


> GSP is a WW, not a MW
> 
> 
> but i agree with you. There was no way in that fight that BJ was going to sub GSP. He was gassed midway through the second and just laid there taking a beating.


Oops my bad I got excited:thumbsup:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> :confused02:


WELL I LIED i DONT BELIEVE THEIR IS ANYWAY BJ WAS GONNA SUB PIERRE EVEN IF PIERRE HAD 80 GRID SANDPAPER GLUED TO HIS BACK. HE BEAT THE LIVING CRAP OUT OF HIM AND MADE HIM GIVE UP WHAT MORE CAN BE SAID? i THINK HE WOULD HAVE HAD A HARDER TIME TAKING DOWN A CLOWN ON STILTS THAN HE DID WITH bj


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm finding it really hard to continue to be a fan of BJ Penn. This is absolutely ridiculous that BJ even thinks this fight could be a good idea. If this fight happens prior to BJ fighting Kenny Florian, and GSP fighting Thiago Alves, then I will officially no longer be a BJ Penn fan. Penn vs GSP 2 shouldn't have even happened until after each fought the number one contender in their division, but a third fight? Come on BJ. Stop being a bitch.


----------



## Robopencil (Feb 7, 2007)

Emericanaddict said:


> Sorry for some reason I thought you were explaing the butterfly gaurd as the rubber my mistake my friend sorry about that. I just read your post wrong.


It's cool. :thumb02: I probably over-reacted anyway.


----------



## shadowizar (Feb 1, 2009)

Not sure why people are saying Penn didn't deserve the fight to begin with. As someone had pointed out Penn was beating everyone in his division and lost a close split decision to GSP previously. The only fights I was interested in seeing GSP get into was with Penn, Alves, and Silva. Getting to watch one of those fights was fantastic for me. Hell my wife even got into it and she can't stand MMA.

I'm a huge Penn fan and extremely disappointed with the way he won't just come out and say "I got beat" and shut up. If he really wants another shot at GSP, relinquish his LW belt, and go fight his way through the other WW's that are in line for a shot at the title. Face Fitch on the same card with GSP vs Alves and let the winners face off later in the year.

I love the way opponents respect each other in MMA, but in all honesty having 2 guys with bad blood against each other duking it out, is the best. I'd pay to see Penn/GSP again in a heartbeat.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Are we being serious here? Give it a f*kin rest.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah gotta agree. Penn would get smashed again. Grease or no grease, GSP is to much for Penn. Penn should just stay and dominate in the lightweights.


----------



## Bang Bang Boom (Feb 6, 2009)

undertow503 said:


> Yeah gotta agree. Penn would get smashed again. Grease or no grease, GSP is to much for Penn. Penn should just stay and dominate in the lightweights.


Totally agree penn didnt turn up, he got battered and will on the rematch.


----------

